# Subwoofer Placement



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Holidays all! Brand new Atlas SE w/Tech R-Line owner here. 

I honestly haven’t had much daylight to do a complete walk through, but I wanted to check in here to see if anyone has added a subwoofer for those of us without the Fender system. 

I have seen a couple of self-contained subs on sale for the holidays and was hoping someone has already gone down this path before I start. Here’s what I have been looking at:


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/kicker...-150w-amplifier-black/3526208.p?skuId=3526208

I only saw one reference to subs in here from a year ago, and it seems like Crutchfield hasn’t bothered to look at the Atlas for any aftermarket audio upgrades. 

Thanks in advance!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

In for info, I was also wondering if we could simply swap a fender sub in. Like is the wiring still there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Since the unit is relatively inexpensive, I would pick one up and hold on to the receipt.

I would then go to a car stereo place and talk with them, they are going to be much more knowledgeable about custom solutions for you with wiring and controls. I am sure there's a way to hook this up to your factory system, the question will be how to control the bass and b00b shaking that it provides.

I'm no audiophile, but do have the Fender system, and I am quite happy with it. I do wish for more bass, but there are other things on the list before I look into a sub-swap.

Congrats on the new car!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

soul strong said:


> I was also wondering if we could simply swap a fender sub in. Like is the wiring still there?


NO


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> I'm no audiophile, but do have the Fender system, and I am quite happy with it. I do wish for more bass, but there are other things on the list before I look into a sub-swap.


The base is very high on it many audiophile people that got in my Atlas saw the base to be overpowering which was exactly what I thought. In the end I had to adjust the sub settings down with also setting the base on the EQ a bit lower. After a few adjustments and since the sound output has been perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

These are my current settings 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Hfqkhal said:


> ToySlacker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no audiophile, but do have the Fender system, and I am quite happy with it. I do wish for more bass, but there are other things on the list before I look into a sub-swap.
> ...


So, how did you end up setting your sub and EQ? Just by ear?


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

*Update...*

So I stopped by my local Best Buy today to look at the enclosed sub mentioned above - my thought was to stick it under the third row seat. After looking at the space after the seat is folded, the Best Buy tech and I decided it's not going to work. 

On to the next one... Option 2 is rather pricey -so far I have only been able to find it at Crutchfield: Here's a link to the device at Crutchfield

I like it because it fits in the spare tire, and has a remote control so I can turn it up and down as I have people riding with me. Because of travel and other commitments, I'm probably 2 weeks from being able to get this ordered and installed.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

I put one under the drivers seat. I had it installed for less than %150


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

Less than $150


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Tim K said:


> So, how did you end up setting your sub and EQ? Just by ear?


Yes. I am the type who likes a bit of base while there is a balance of tone and mid. My home system gets tuned by using noise meters for the sitting area and then the EQ is set based on what I like. I can’t do that in the Atlas as I have to take family into account as 85% of the time I have at least one with me. In my younger days I used to love the base rumble but I have outgrown that. Also I have to say listening to your radio very loud is not something an audiophile does as one has to be able to hear all types of instruments being played. The way power is not everything but what makes the sound best are the speakers. The Atlas Fender system is better than most I heard but it is up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

studlee said:


> Less than $150


How is that working out for you? I don’t know how I feel about the sub sitting right under me all the time...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

The subwoofer is for me, passengers (wife, and 2 kids) could careless about music quality. 

I like to feel the bass...even at low volumes. If it is too much i can turn the dedicated bass knob down.


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

Got the JBL installed yesterday by Geek Squad. I’ve had this guy do installs on several of my previous cars, and we walked thru how things would go here. The install was free because I signed up for Total Tech Support - between some TV mountings and the various car work I’ve done the past year that service was well worth it!

They used a line out converter from the head unit in front and ran the power down the driver side. Power was easily connected to this puppy: 










The spindle that the spare tire uses is replaced with one that supports the sub, tied in with the nut in the middle. 

The unit comes with a remote that they mounted in the glove box - based on the current settings, I can get most of the bass that I’m looking for by simply adjusting the head unit bass control. 

So far so good. I’m giving the sub some time to warm up before I give it a full punch or two. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Got the JBL installed yesterday by Geek Squad. I’ve had this guy do installs on several of my previous cars, and we walked thru how things would go here. The install was free because I signed up for Total Tech Support - between some TV mountings and the various car work I’ve done the past year that service was well worth it!
> 
> They used a line out converter from the head unit in front and ran the power down the driver side. Power was easily connected to this puppy:
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice clean install, enjoy!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> Got the JBL installed yesterday by Geek Squad. I’ve had this guy do installs on several of my previous cars, and we walked thru how things would go here. The install was free because I signed up for Total Tech Support - between some TV mountings and the various car work I’ve done the past year that service was well worth it!
> 
> They used a line out converter from the head unit in front and ran the power down the driver side. Power was easily connected to this puppy:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this info. The installation looks great and I love the minimal space taken up by the unit.

Do you know exactly where the line output converter as installed?


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thanks for all this info. The installation looks great and I love the minimal space taken up by the unit.
> 
> Do you know exactly where the line output converter as installed?


It was put behind the main unit up front. The sub came with a remote control which was mounted in the glove box - pictured below: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_atlanta2kx (Aug 5, 2004)

So I traded my '19 Atlas for a '21. I managed to keep the JBL sub, and I am getting it reinstalled next week. Now that we have had a couple of years, I am wondering if we have made any head way in integrating an aftermarket subwoofer to a non-Fender system? Any chance you can control the sub from the radio itself with a nice little "upgrade"?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mr_atlanta2kx said:


> integrating an aftermarket subwoofer to a non-Fender system...
> Any chance you can control the sub from the radio itself?


NO


----------

